# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Himarë, bie në humnerë autobusi, 13 te vdekur dhe 25 te plagosur

## Brari

Mafia e Autobusave dhe e hotel bordelove nuk ngopet..
Kushedi sa nxenes Kosovare jan vrare droguar e perdhunuar gjat viteve ne aventurat per te pare kinse nanen Shkipni..
Keto dite qindra tetvjecaras e gjimnaziste nga Kosova e Shqiperia jan bordellizuar e droguar neper Saranda e hotela e bregdetit..
bile dhe te vrare ka qe mbas bordellozim-drogimeve kan ren nga ballkonet e hotel bordellove..

Mir qeveria e ministri tutkun Tafaji nuku cajn menderen po prinderit si nuk shqetsohen nga kjo ethe e mafies per te cuar femijet ne bordellot e boseve te Mafies.. qe nuku duan tu rrine bosh dhomat qe i shesin sa frengu pulen..

Dhe ja sot lajmi i tmerrshem..

Nje AUTOBUS NE rRUG PER sARAND ME FEMIJ TE eLBASANIT KA DAL NGA RRUGA E NUK DIHEN PASOJAT AKOMA..

..

----------


## Brari

21 Maj 2012 - 16:40 | Analiza   TRANSLATE  



Himarë, autobusi me nxënës bie në greminë, dyshohet për 5 viktima e 30 të plagosur 




HIMARE - Një ngjarje e rëndë ka ndodhur pasditen e sotme pranë urës së Vishës, në Himarë, ku një autobus me nxënës ka dalë nga rruga dhe ka përfunduar në një greminë rreth 80 metra të thellë.

Sipas burimeve nga vendi i ngjarjes, autobusi me nxënës po udhëtonte drej Sarandës. Dëshmitarët deklarojnë se autobusi është me targa të Elbasanit, por nuk është konfirmuar ende zyrtarisht, pasi autoambulancat, zjarrfikësit dhe forcat e shumta të policisë ende nuk kanë shkuar në vendngjarje.

Ndërkohë drejt vendit të ngjarjes është nisur edhe një helikopter i Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë. 

Burime nga policia e Vlorës bëjnë të ditur se paraprakisht mendohet për 5 viktima dhe rreth 30 nxënës të plagosur, të cilët janë nxjerrë nga autobusi të ndihmuar nga udhëtarë të rastit.

Korespondenti i News 24 Andrea Kola raporton se autobusi me të cilin udhëtonin nxënësit është rrëzuar në aksin Sarandë-Himarë, mes fshatit Vuno e Himarës. Ai sqaron se nxënësit shkonin në Sarandë për pushime tre ditore, ndërsa dëshmon se terreni ku ka rënë autobusi është i vështirë dhe rruga tepër e ngushtë.

Ndërsa Shefi i Zjarrfikësve, Dilaver Laci ka deklaruar për News 24 se, “terreni ku mendohet se ka rënë autobusi është shumë i vështirë dhe distanca është e madhe”. Për pasojë, sic tha ai, aksidenti mund të ketë pasoja shumë të rënda. 



BALKANWEBI..

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Një aksident i rëndë rrugor ka ndodhur aksin Himarë-Sarandë, ku një autobus me rreth 40 nxënës në bord ka rënë në humnerë. 

Sipas informacioneve paraprake, autobusi ka rënë në një humnerë 100 metra të thellë dhe dyshohet se 8 nxënës kanë humbur jetën dhe të tjerë janë plagosur. 

Drejt vendit të ngjarjes, në zonën e quajtur Qafa e Vishës, janë nisur forca të shumta policore, autoambulanca dhe helikopterë. 

Mësohet se autobusi i rrëzuar është me targë Elbasani. Banorë të zonës deklarojnë se ka disa persona të vdekur dhe të tjerë të plagosur.

©TOP CHANNEL

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Balkan Web raporton 5 viktima. 

*HIMARË , autobusi me nxënës bie në greminë, dyshohet për 5 viktima e 30 të plagosur*
Një ngjarje e rëndë ka ndodhur pasditen e sotme pranë urës së Vishës, në Himarë, ku një autobus me nxënës ka dalë nga rruga dhe ka përfunduar në një greminë rreth 80 metra të thellë.

Sipas burimeve nga vendi i ngjarjes, autobusi me nxënës po udhëtonte drej Sarandës. Dëshmitarët deklarojnë se autobusi është me targa të Elbasanit, por nuk është konfirmuar ende zyrtarisht, pasi autoambulancat, zjarrfikësit dhe forcat e shumta të policisë ende nuk kanë shkuar në vendngjarje.

Ndërkohë drejt vendit të ngjarjes është nisur edhe një helikopter i Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë. 

Burime nga policia e Vlorës bëjnë të ditur se paraprakisht mendohet për 5 viktima dhe rreth 30 nxënës të plagosur, të cilët janë nxjerrë nga autobusi të ndihmuar nga udhëtarë të rastit.

Korespondenti i News 24 Andrea Kola raporton se autobusi me të cilin udhëtonin nxënësit është rrëzuar në aksin Sarandë-Himarë, mes fshatit Vuno e Himarës. Ai sqaron se nxënësit shkonin në Sarandë për pushime tre ditore, ndërsa dëshmon se terreni ku ka rënë autobusi është i vështirë dhe rruga tepër e ngushtë.

Ndërsa Shefi i Zjarrfikësve, Dilaver Laci ka deklaruar për News 24 se, “terreni ku mendohet se ka rënë autobusi është shumë i vështirë dhe distanca është e madhe”. Për pasojë, sic tha ai, aksidenti mund të ketë pasoja shumë të rënda.

----------


## Brari

panorama

-

Himarë, autobusi me 50 nxënës bie në humnerë
Lajmi i Fundite Hënë, Maj 21st, 2012


Foto Ilustruese

HIMARE, UPDATE-16:57- Informacionet e fundit nga deshmitaret ne vendin e ngjarjes bejne me dije se behet fjale per te pakten 5 viktima ne autobusin me 50 nxenes qe u rrezua pak minuta me pare ne aksin Sarande- Himare. Policia e shtetit ka konfirmuar se nga aksidenti i rende ka viktima.

Po ashtu njoftohet se rreth 30 nxenes mund te jene nxjerre te plagosur nga aksidenti, ndersa jane nisur menjehere per ne spitalet me te aferta. Policia nderkaq ka konfirmuar se nxenesit jane gjimnaziste nga qyteti i Elbasanit. Nje helikopter i ministrise se Shendetsise eshte nisur drejt vendit te ngjarjes.



13:33- Një autobus me 50 nxënës mendohet se ka dalë nga rruga në afërsi të vendit të quajtur Qafa e Vishës në Himarë.

Raportimet janë kontradiktore, ndërsa ende nuk ka asnjë informacion zyrtar lidhur me aksidentin dhe pasojat e tij.

Autobusi mendohet të jetë aksidentuar në aksin Himarë- Sarandë. Policia dhe forcat e zjarrefikesve mesohet se jane nisur per ne vendin e ngjarjes. Nga te dhenat e para mesohet se autobusi eshte me targa te qytetit te Elbasanit.

Vetëm pak ditë më parë në Radhimë një makinë e tipit fuoristradë doli nga rruga duke lënë të plagosur 10 maturantë, ndërsa një tjetër maturant u hodh nga kati i katërt i një hoteli pak ditë më parë duke mbetur i plagosur rëndë, ndërsa po qëndronte me bashkëmoshatarët e tij në qytetin bregdetar.

Vijon…

--

ec mafia.. mushni xhepat me parate e femijve..

----------


## Brari

bente muuu kto dite qe po vershonin mijra kalamaqer shkollash ne saranden e mafies..
qe po pinin droga atje qe po helmoheshin e po binin nga ballkonet e po thyenin koken ne beton..e po shkonin te droguar e helmuar me qindra ne spital-nevojtoret e sarandes.. 
pra ministri tafaj po dhe tjere ministra rendi e turizmi e shendetsie..duheshin te kuptonin se po luhet nji loj e felliqur..
pra qe mafia po kordinohej.. 
ti bosi busve me sill kalamaqer tek un bosi hoteleve..
ti shef seksioni arsimi organizo drejtoret e shkollave ti bejne munë shkolles e te cojn kalamaqerit e shkollave.. me busa ne sarande.. se del dhe per ju dicka..
pra nje maskarallik i mir organizuar.. e shteti..fjeti..
dhe ja.. ndodhi..

----------


## Foleja_

Tragjedi e madhe  :i ngrysur:  Dasht zoti te kete sa me pak viktima  !

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*Autobusi me studente bie në greminë, dyshohet për 12 viktima e 25 të plagosur*

*HIMARE* - Një aksident tragjik ka ndodhur pasditen e sotme pranë urës së Vishës, në Himarë, ku një autobus me studentë të Universitetit "Aleksandër Xhuvani", dega letërsi, që dyshohet se ishin të gjitha vajza, ka dalë nga rruga dhe ka përfunduar në një greminë rreth 80 metra të thellë.

Sipas burimeve nga vendi i ngjarjes, autobusi me studentë po udhëtonte nga Elbasani drej Sarandës. Dëshmitarët deklarojnë se autobusi është me targa të Elbasanit (El 2274 B) ndërsa autoambulancat, zjarrfikësit dhe forcat e shumta të policisë kanë mbërritur në vendngjarje disa minuta pas aksidentit.

Burime nga policia bëjnë të ditur se paraprakisht mendohet për 12 viktima dhe rreth 25 studente të plagosur, të cilët janë nxjerrë nga autobusi të ndihmuar nga udhëtarë të rastit. Mësohet se ka qenë një autobus me turistë grekë ai që i ka dhënë ndihmën e parë, studenteve të përfshirë në aksident. Në vendngjarje ka mbërritur tashmë një helikopter i Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë, ndërsa një tjetër është nisur drejt Himarës. 

Sipas nënkryetarit të Bashkisë së Himarës, 12 trupa të pajetë ndodhen në morgun e qytetit, 25 studente të tjera u transportuan në spital me  plagë të rënda.

Korespondenti i News 24 Andrea Kola raporton se autobusi me të cilin udhëtonin studentet është rrëzuar në aksin Sarandë-Himarë, mes fshatit Vuno e Himarës. Ai sqaron se studentet shkonin në Sarandë për pushime tre ditore, ndërsa dëshmon se terreni ku ka rënë autobusi është i vështirë dhe rruga tepër e ngushtë.

Ndërsa Shefi i Zjarrfikësve, Dilaver Laci ka deklaruar për News 24 se, terreni ku ka rënë autobusi është shumë i vështirë dhe distanca është e madhe. Për pasojë, sic tha ai, aksidenti mund të ketë pasoja shumë të rënda.

*POLICIA: 25 STUDENTË TE PLAGOSUR DREJT SPITALIT*
Ora 17:21- Rreth orës 16.15 të ditës së sotme është marrë informacion se në aksin rrugor Vlorë- Himarë, në vendin e quajtur Qafa e Vishës, një autobus me targë El 2274 B, me të cilin po udhëtonin disa studentë ka dalë nga rruga.
Menjëherë, drejt vendngjarjes janë nisur forca të shumta të Drejtorisë së Policisë së Qarkut Vlorë, të Repartit Delta Force dhe të Njësisë Rajonale të Policisë Rrugore për të dhënë ndihmën e nevojshme dhe për të menaxhuar situatën.
Duke vlerësuar ngjarjen e ndodhur, pranë Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Policisë së Shtetit është ngritur grupi i punës për menaxhimin e situatës. Ndërkohë drejt vendngjarjes janë nisur helikopterë të Policisë së Shtetit, Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë, si dhe të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes.
Aktualisht në vendin e ngjarjes nga strukturat e Policisë së Shtetit po bashkëpunohet dhe me strukturat e Policisë së Mbrojtjes nga Zjarri dhe Shpëtimit, si dhe me strukturat e shëndetësisë.
Deri në këto momente janë nxjerrë nga automjeti dhe janë transportuar drejt ambienteve spitalore 25 studentë.
Strukturat e Policisë së Shtetit të pranishme në vendngjarje po punojnë për ti dhënë ndihmën e nevojshme të dëmtuarve nga kjo ngjarje dhe transportimin e tyre drejt ambienteve spitalore, si dhe për përcaktimin e shkaqeve që çuan në këtë aksident të rëndë. 
*Balkanweb*

----------


## Brari

Tragjedi në Himarë, autobusi bie në humnerë, dyshohet për 12 studentë të vdekur
Lajmi i Fundite Hënë, Maj 21st, 2012


Foto Ilustruese

HIMARE, UPDATE- 17:21- Ka ardhur edhe njoftimi i parë zyrtar nga ministria e Brendshme e cila ka njoftuar se rreth rreth orës 16:15 është marrë një njoftim për një aksident në Qafë e Vishës ku është përfshirë autobusi me targa  EL 2274 V me të cilën po udhëtonin disa studentë. Menjehërë drejt vendit të ngjarjes janë nisur forca të shumta policie, nga njësia Delta Forcë dhe efektivë të policisë rrugore. Sipas njoftimi të policisë, deri në këto momente janë nxjerrë nga autobusi rreth 25 studentë të cilët janë transportuar për në spital. Policia ka ngritur një grup pune për menaxhimin e situatës.

17:11- Të dhënat e fundit tregojnë se në autobusin e aksidentuar në Sarandë kanë qenë 49 studente të Universitetit Aleksandër Xhuvani te qytetit te Elbasanit. Autobusi ka qenë vetëm me femra, ndërsa po udhëtonte në drejtim të Sarandës. Dyshohet se numri i viktimave mund të ketë shkuar në 12-të, sipas te dhenave te N/kryetarit te Bashkise se Himares. Vajzat studente mendohet se ishin ne nje akspedite dhe i perkisnin fakultetit te Gjuhë Letersisë. Nuk dihet se sa ishte numri i stafit pedagogjik qe shoqeronte studentet.

16:57- Informacionet e fundit nga deshmitaret ne vendin e ngjarjes bejne me dije se behet fjale per te pakten 5 viktima ne autobusin me 50 nxenes qe u rrezua pak minuta me pare ne aksin Sarande- Himare. Policia e shtetit ka konfirmuar se nga aksidenti i rende ka viktima.

Po ashtu njoftohet se rreth 30 nxenes mund te jene nxjerre te plagosur nga aksidenti, ndersa jane nisur menjehere per ne spitalet me te aferta. Policia nderkaq ka konfirmuar se nxenesit jane gjimnaziste nga qyteti i Elbasanit. Nje helikopter i ministrise se Shendetsise eshte nisur drejt vendit te ngjarjes.

13:33- Një autobus me 50 nxënës mendohet se ka dalë nga rruga në afërsi të vendit të quajtur Qafa e Vishës në Himarë.

Raportimet janë kontradiktore, ndërsa ende nuk ka asnjë informacion zyrtar lidhur me aksidentin dhe pasojat e tij.

Autobusi mendohet të jetë aksidentuar në aksin Himarë- Sarandë. Policia dhe forcat e zjarrefikesve mesohet se jane nisur per ne vendin e ngjarjes. Nga te dhenat e para mesohet se autobusi eshte me targa te qytetit te Elbasanit.

Vetëm pak ditë më parë në Radhimë një makinë e tipit fuoristradë doli nga rruga duke lënë të plagosur 10 maturantë, ndërsa një tjetër maturant u hodh nga kati i katërt i një hoteli pak ditë më parë duke mbetur i plagosur rëndë, ndërsa po qëndronte me bashkëmoshatarët e tij në qytetin bregdetar.


--


o maaa.. o maaa .. do ikim ne sarand me shkollen neser.. me duhen nja 400 000 mij leka..
mamaja qe lexon lajmet i thote..
cthua moj.. cfar sarande.. nuk sheh ti cbenet andej.. po vriten e po bien nga ballkonet nxenesit e leshuar pa zinxhir qe drogohen tere nates bordel hoteleve.. e jan mbushur halete e spitaleve me nxenes te helmuar nga pocaqite qe u servir hotelo-bordelloria andej.. 
po jo moj ma..se ne do ikim te organizuar me drejtorin dhe presorin..
e moj e.. mo me trego muan drejtorin tend se nje cop kurvar eshte.. e ndan parate me  ata m.uterit e axhensive e bordelove.. nuk do ikesh dhe pike se skam 700 cupa unë..
eeeee ben goca si zhabe nga nervat.. 
po le te beje..
ja sot ajo lloj mamaje e ka vajzen ne shpi..
kurse mamat kurva e babat ko.qeidiotesh.. qe nuku lexojn gazeta e as degjojn lajme.. tani ulerijne..alooo po cupa ime  mir eshte..alooo..

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Gjithemone kam pasur frik te shkoj ne Himare sadoqe e beja shpesh kur jetoja ne vlore...duhet sesben ti rregullojn rruget se jan teper te ngushta! Sidomos kur di qe kan shume turist qe shkojn ne Sarande apo Himare...shume tragjedike, por fatkeqsisht kan ndodhur keto lloj aksidente edhe me perpara  :i ngrysur:

----------


## fattlumi

Te shkretet prinder e te shkretet femije! 
Zoti i ndihmofte dhe ngushellime per familjaret.. :i ngrysur:

----------


## 2043

Brari please mjaft  bere propagande mbi femijet e vdekur.
Ngushellime familjeve.
Ngjarje vertet e rrende.

----------


## 2043

> Gjithemone kam pasur frik te shkoj ne Himare sadoqe e beja shpesh kur jetoja ne vlore...duhet sesben ti rregullojn rruget se jan teper te ngushta! Sidomos kur di qe kan shume turist qe shkojn ne Sarande apo Himare...shume tragjedike, por fatkeqsisht kan ndodhur keto lloj aksidente edhe me perpara


Rruga deri ne sarande per hir te se vertetes eshte shume e mire dhe ke qef te udhetosh andej, por fatkeqesia e atyre femijeve thuaj.

----------


## PINK

Kur e dine qe Jane rruge te poshtra, pse nuk I japin me kujdes?! Marrin n'qafe gjithe ato femije e familje. Besoj pas ketij aksidenti tragjik, do e rregullojne ate rruge ? Right?!

----------


## Brari

23434322

po ulerij qe te ishin ndaluar keto lojra te felliqura te mafies me femijet..or ti idiot me nickun me numra..
pikerisht qe te mos kish femij te vdekur..
shenjat u dhane ..
ka 1 jav e ca qe mediat tregojn se cpo behet andej..
ku i kish  veshet ministri tutkun.. i shkollave..
ti mos me bej hipokrizira ketu bith m.ut

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> 23434322
> ...
> ka 1 jav e ca qe mediat tregojn se cpo behet andej..
> ku i kish  veshet ministri tutkun.. i shkollave..
> ...


ministri tutkun nuk ka se ku ti kete veshet dhe site, veç tek qeveria fazlliç-mafioze!

Shqiptare, mos shkoni ne Sarande, Llogara, Jale e Dhermi! 

Ato i takojne familjes kryeministrore dhe kandidatit te vete shpallur per president!

----------


## PINK

Brari ka te drejte ne nje fare menyre.( pavarsisht se t'sha nga Nona lol) Nje trip shkollor duhet te behet me qellim edukimi. Duhet te mesojne dicka edukativ. Si history, art etc . Keshtu behet ne gjithe boten! Nuk shohim apo degjojme te behen eskursione kshu kot pa nje qellim. Ose thjesht per 'qef' e get high ne Sarande! Nejse ngushellime gjithe viktimave. Gjynah ( cmoshe ishin? )

----------


## toni54

shpreh keqardhjen.........ngushllime familjeve.....

----------


## Marya

Me rrenqethet mishi, 
Bolllll
Bollll, pse kaq te mallkuar paskemi qene

----------


## PINK

Paskan qene studente femra te gjitha,  :i ngrysur:

----------

